# CA18DET problems need help ASAP



## silfortytypex (Nov 16, 2004)

*CA18DET dellima, need advice...*

Hello, I recently purchased an 89 200sx which has the CA18DET motor and I am having a problem with my car, but I am unsure as to what it is, and I hope to find some suggestions. Here are the symptoms that I am getting...

The car usually wont start, but it'll crank all day, and when it does start it sputters ALOT and wont hold an idle unless I ligtly tap/hold on the gas pedal. And when I did maraciously get it started those very few times, it died after a few minutes or so and seemed to use ALOT of gas, and has almost feels very sluggish, like its either not getting enough air or not getting enough gas. I have checked the compression on the engine and that is fine, I have also checked the ignition coil packs and spark plugs, those are fine. I have cleaned out the little sensor int he MAF so I am sure that that is fine. The oil is rather new and normal consistancy. I am wondering if the fuel pump could be the symptom? Could it be a bad sensor which is cuasing these types of problems? Just note that it wont start at all amymore... I would not trust any mechanic here since I don't trust many German mechanics, I'd rather do the work myself. What could the car's problem be?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

silfortytypex said:


> Hello, I recently purchased an 89 200sx which has the CA18DET motor and I am having a problem with my car, but I am unsure as to what it is, and I hope to find some suggestions. Here are the symptoms that I am getting...
> 
> The car usually wont start, but it'll crank all day, and when it does start it sputters ALOT and wont hold an idle unless I ligtly tap/hold on the gas pedal. And when I did maraciously get it started those very few times, it died after a few minutes or so and seemed to use ALOT of gas, and has almost feels very sluggish, like its either not getting enough air or not getting enough gas. I have checked the compression on the engine and that is fine, I have also checked the ignition coil packs and spark plugs, those are fine. I have cleaned out the little sensor int he MAF so I am sure that that is fine. The oil is rather new and normal consistancy. I am wondering if the fuel pump could be the symptom? Could it be a bad sensor which is cuasing these types of problems? Just note that it wont start at all amymore... I would not trust any mechanic here since I don't trust many German mechanics, I'd rather do the work myself. What could the car's problem be?


AFM (MAF) or a major air leak between the AFM and the turbos inlet.....Has to be.....


----------



## silfortytypex (Nov 16, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> AFM (MAF) or a major air leak between the AFM and the turbos inlet.....Has to be.....


Okay thanks, I just ordered a Z32 MAF, when I get it and wire it up I really hope this fixes the problem.

Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a problem with bad hesitation and it was due to a bad fuel pump. check your pressure and check your engine vacuum.


----------



## Tweaktac (Nov 24, 2004)

hey man, The easiest thing to do is to pull the ecu and do a self diagnostic check, mode 3. That will let you know if there are any sensors out, instead of just trying to guess. Plus, you do know that in order to run the z32 mafs, you will need a piggy back computer (such as a s-afc) or a stand-alone system, otherwise your car won't work at all. Anyway, if you have any other questions feel free to email me at [email protected] I myself have a ca18det in my 240sx, so i may be some help...good luck man


----------



## aldyno - S13 (Jul 7, 2004)

*the ca18det manual*



silfortytypex said:


> Hello, I recently purchased an 89 200sx which has the CA18DET motor and I am having a problem with my car, but I am unsure as to what it is, and I hope to find some suggestions. Here are the symptoms that I am getting...
> 
> The car usually wont start, but it'll crank all day, and when it does start it sputters ALOT and wont hold an idle unless I ligtly tap/hold on the gas pedal. And when I did maraciously get it started those very few times, it died after a few minutes or so and seemed to use ALOT of gas, and has almost feels very sluggish, like its either not getting enough air or not getting enough gas. I have checked the compression on the engine and that is fine, I have also checked the ignition coil packs and spark plugs, those are fine. I have cleaned out the little sensor int he MAF so I am sure that that is fine. The oil is rather new and normal consistancy. I am wondering if the fuel pump could be the symptom? Could it be a bad sensor which is cuasing these types of problems? Just note that it wont start at all amymore... I would not trust any mechanic here since I don't trust many German mechanics, I'd rather do the work myself. What could the car's problem be?



Hi, I went into a ca18det project last year and OPIUM (from this forum) gave me the manual, it helped me like he could NEVER imagine.

It teaches you how to perform every ECU mode and how to manually check every part of the engine so you know if they´re really in good working order.

For easier download of the manual (30mb +/-), search my posts, there´s one named "ca18det swap", it´s in there!

Goog luck!


----------

